# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Creating new biomes, drawing and describing them

## Elterio Delgard

Hi all! I need some help, may it be in suggestions, information and comments.

When drawing a map in a fantasy world, we create, and when we create, we tend to search a good balance between several spices that render a map delicious for the eye.
For those who saw my maps, I will admit and certainly they can affirm that sadly I do not have much diversity in biome representation. Scale, style, lack of experience, maybe, but we need to 
move forward now eh?

One way I found to bring diversity is to have symbols for a completely new biome. For example... For those who played modded minecraft, there was a biome with lots of flowers and some big flowers. ''Now that could be interesting'' said the little I that I am. And so I have some biomes represented by a half marshweed symbol with a circle above that gives the look of a plant with a flower. Okay! I have a symbol! I placed some biomes in certain areas justifying that the types of flowers are adapted to the location and so bla bla bla...
Well, so far there is not much thinking put into it...

My nexzt step is to create 2-3 more biomes and to think WHERE they SHOULD be. And for that I need your help people. Video games and fantasy novels tend to have some cliches, like a fungus forest. (Can we really call it a forest since mushrooms are not considered as plants?). ''Well'', I said in my little head of mine, ''how about I have some fungus biome but not like the Super Mario type, how about those you find on tree trunks but instead?''. I thought it sounded cool. Taking a classic and changing it a little. But err... WHERE would be the best logical place and HOW would it impact the ecosystem and all?

So my aim with this thread is to think with all of you, like a good collective (that sounds bad, especially if you like star trek...).

BIOME NUMBER ONE: Fungus biome.

Somewhere with lots of humidity and shade would be great. But what else? Me is no mushroom expert. What else would you find fitting in a mushroom biome, and what kind of animals? You can include creatures from mythology and all! Lets juste create together...

----------


## Creativetides

I like the idea and I say put the biome next to a forest at the bottom of a mountain because geographically all the rain is lead to one side of a mountain so if the moisture is all sent down to the very bottom of the mountain more moss and moisture would be present which when surrounded by a large forest is the perfect recipe for, a great big wet fungus mossy biome with large mushrooms and rotten tree matter. so i say put it at the base of a mountain surrounded by trees. :Smile:

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Mmmm. Thanks Creativetides for your comment.

Right now I am busy packing stuff because I am moving in 5 days to another city for studies so I will post sporadicaly.

I agree with you that moisture is important. But what makes mushroom grow is a good question. In order to give some value to this thread, I will try to do some reading and some small research in order to open as many doors as possible to explore
the idea of a mushroom biome.

Generally speaking mushrooms are not big. at least not to the point of being a bush size or small tree. But what would they require to grow bigger? What ecosystem would be helping them? I know that in fall, we often have some mushrooms in our yards where leaves tend to fall. Now, we can't have a biome that appear in one season and dies afterwards, wouldn't make sense. I know that we often grow edible mushrooms with horse manure, but unless we plan to have some Godzillas around, there is no way any normal animal would be sufficient enough. Then again, thats FARMING, not natural growth. So certainly some reading on how mushrooms naturally grow will be quite a bonus here. Will do some research on it later.

But what I was thinking would be to have some disk shaped mushrooms, you know those you find on tree trunks, but instead growing out of some rocks or dirt in a denivelation. I like the idea near a mountain, because water does come and streams tend to merge in rivers or pounds. Water tend also to dig underground galeries and half open galeries (those that are not entirely cut off from the surface). So maybe where long ago an icecap stood and scrapped the mountains to the rock itself, leaving down below lots of humus soil could also be a boon for mushrooms. Just speculating here.

Maybe thinking also how we often see those biomes in videogames may be an insight in the matter, though they are not to be taken as authorities in the matter. Terraria tends to have them underground, those big mushrooms, and they have some small fluorescent light in them. 
Its not rare to have mushrooms side by sidec with pale coloured light, especially blue and green. But that sounds unlikely if we are talking of a biome much closer to the surface if not on the surface itself.

Minecraft has them in two areas, either where you have lots of big trees, or in the fungus mystical land where you have shroomcows. 

Mario tends to have them in much diversity but in the same shape. May it be undeground or on the surface.  They tend to be tall, skinny, but the head to be flat and disk-like.

Now, I never really played D&D, but I am quite sure some people here could take some time to describe mushroom biomes in D&D?

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Mmmm...
I have done a LITTLE bit of research and much depends on what family of fungus we are talking of.

They are quite diversified and it seems like more than half of them are still unknown to us today. 
I do know that mushrooms are really diversified and tend to adapt.

I also went searching for maps where you had fungus biome and well, me found nothing on the internet. I must admit I never was good to search what I need on google so maybe someone could help us all by posting a link or an icone for mushroom biome in cartography?

One thing that could be interesting with the mushrooms is that some of them tend to live with other types of plants. Maybe we need to look into what possible ally or victime to add in a fungus biome. As ally, moss on rocks would allow some mushrooms to grow near, but they probably won't be as big as we want. Another possibility would be to have a dying forest, which would be a transition from a wooded area to a mushroom paradise. But once the wood is consumed and desintegrated, on what will mushroom live? Maybe a mushroom biome could exist on the basis of rotation. 
1-Mushroom growing from dead trees or trunks.
2-When wood is scarce, those first mushrooms die and all the humidity and moisture now serves to grow ANOTHER kind of mushroom, here sprouting from the ground. 
3-After a while, the soil gets dry and and loose some nutrients in some dry season, which cause some kind of mushrooms to go in sleeping, letting therefore the earth rest for a while.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Hi all!

I finally moved at the university and... err... I was so excited to have scanned 33 pages of maps to post on my six maps open for critics only to now realise that the images didn't transfer on my USB key. Gah, will have to wait for Christmas when I will return home and have once more access to a scanner  :Frown:  

Meanwhile, I was thinking about the mushroom biome. How would you guys and girls depict a morning in such an environment? Misty, full of dew? Smelly? Swarming with bugs?

An idea could be that we define tree types of biomes and depending on the type, the landscape and environement is different.
1: Composite biome.
     -Since some types of mushrooms tend to grow as parasites, or sometimes they even cooperate with others, it could be interesting to have a biome which is not a mushroom one only but a mix of mushrooms and something else. Like, for example, some big trees like the redwoods on which large mushrooms grow on the trunks and in turn provide shelter for small animals and bugs.

2: Dominant biome.
     -We could always have a mushroom biome with mushrooms filling the rooms with mushy mushrooms. Errr... Okay, back to seriousness... We could have as a dominant feature big mushrooms, but then it would require some thoughts about what kind of animals would live in such a place. We could always invent creatures or have big bugs. A dominant biome would be also on the surface, but where? Would it be in swampy areas? We did say humidity and mountains were important, so how about a plateau where the streams just flood the ground a little and instead of having plants, having the fungus party.
     -I would also picture some mushrooms with a cap ressembling a bowl in which morning dew or rain could gather. Would be a good place for bugs such as mosquitoes to put their eggs. Would also imply that water would be easy to find, but would it be drinkable?

3: Partly hidden biome, to underground biome.
     -I could easily see in a fantasy world a big ravine where light is able to reach the bottom only for a few hours a day, or even less. Would be like underground galeries also.

----------


## Creativetides

Very solid idea.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Thanks.

Here is the little I, in my bedroom in university. Before going out and read some articles, I decided maybe thinking, for yes I do think. What thoughts had the little I that I am? <<Well, what kind of natural ressources would we find in such a biome as a fungus one...>>
I knew very well that mushrooms are not trees, and therefore may not provide adequate building material. Of course, if we are in a mixed biome, that may easily be arranged. But what about a fungus dominant biome? Why would humans settle there? Humidity makes it the ideal climate for epidemics... Bugs... Mushrooms on the other hand can be used as spices, potions, magic ingredients, or chemical substance in a less magical world.

I would imagine lots of fern type plants growing. SO maybe some edible wild leaves.

Protein wise, no lack of insects. I would see bugs as one major source of protein in such areas.

As for metal... Mmmm.... Ah... How about just like those who used to sift in the streams in search of gold? Mushrooms could disturb the soil via their fungus network and maybe with other stuff cause some minerals to fall down from the mountain's galeries. But then again, sifting in the streams for iron sounds... Ah... Unlogical... WAY too long to gather enough to make a sword or a cooking pot.

With a little imagination, I could easily see lots of shade beneath the mushroom capes, thefore lots of plants needing shelter from the scorching sun.

I would see lots of amphibians, such as salamanders.

So... What would YOU people see in a fungus biome?

----------


## Bioluminescence

Actually, people have started using fungus as a building and insulation material.  Folks get bags of substrate (things like sawdust, etc.) and let the 'root structure' of the fungus permeate it entirely.  The resulting brick is very strong, can be grown into any shape, is very light, and excellent at insulating.  I imagine you need to keep it quite dry, however, so it might require sealing with dried clay, or if you've got a lot of bugs, then shellac would likely work really well!

http://inhabitat.com/phillip-ross-mo...than-concrete/

Also, I say 'root structure' but the fiberous growth is actually the real fungus itself - the bits we see on the surface that look like traditional mushrooms are actually the fruiting bodies.  Fungus can be a huge organism - your fungus biome could be one single organism that covers a whole forest-sized area of land if you wanted!  Only the

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Woot! Thats most intriguing and a website to look for more information is always a boon! Thanks!

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Okay, now, how about we move to another biome. Anyone has ideas? If not I can just bring an idea myself! Will give maybe till monday and if no one has ideas I will come up with one I already have in stock. This is the chance to explore YOUR biomes in progress, lets call this BIP! Biomes In Progress! Actually, would be nice to have a forum specialised in that subject. XD

----------


## Azélor

I'm working on a candy biome for the challenge.
I'm pretty much done with this planet. 
The results would have been better if things were larger but I don't want things to get too big. 
So the map remains at a reasonable size. 

I also gathering ideas for an horror inspired biome.
A stark contrast with the one below. 



For the mushroom biome, you could look into Morrowind (the elder scroll), and the province of Vvardenfell, There is a lot of shrooms there. 
The Skyrim expansion : Dragonborn in Solstheim also have some giant mushrooms. 

You might be interested in the "mushroom" challenge of last september : https://www.cartographersguild.com/c...llenge-Results

Also, someone (Waldronate, I think) posted this link for inspiration : https://www.boredpanda.com/mushroom-photography/

----------


## Elterio Delgard

I will check on those links you posted Azelor. Hrmm... A candy biome? Horror biome? Mmmmmmm...

Horror depends on how you define a horrific biome.
I checked the definition on the Cambridge dictionnary just to make sure of the basic elements. : ''an extremely strong feeling of fear and shock, or the frightening and shocking character of something''.

That in mind, Azelor, I don't mind taking the subject further for either the candy one or the horror one, but the first will be hard on me. 

let me break my reply in two then...

***Candy biome***
I do not know about the flora, or the ecosystem but I do have several ideas. From the top of mountains could flow a certain water with some floating frosting. One could then gather some frosting for their cookies and cinammon roles.
erm... How about swamps being replaced with thick syrop and having some kind of celerie plant which absorbs the sugar and therefor acts as a giant sugarcan?

Milk would be important as a raw ressources, maybe some milk catcus could be an option in a desert full of dark chocolate, really dark?

***Horror biome***
Fear, shock. How to represent both. It can be something bloody and full of bones but that is so cliche. Maybe something deeper than just first degree fear. I would love to see some concepts in such a biome....
1-Lack of fertility and a heavy curse which would also make women barren, unable to have children. Society in ancient middle east often linked fertility of the soil with fertility of the human race. So being unable to have crops and some child would be really ominous. But how to represent that? A flourishing tree at first glance, but filled with scorched flowers. A cracked and parched earth with every now and then some organic soil, but barely.

2-Deception, disillusion. Having a landscape playing with the hope of people and then crushing it. A beautiful landscape at first glance, but cruel in its struggle. Maybe switch it around and have a desert with some kind of plant or mushroom from which a toxic emanates and causes despair, so as when people see a mirage of a lake they don't go knowing its false, but refusing also to go when a real one is near refusing to believe it could be true. A mix of wealth, but in same time people refuse to take the opportunities because they have been deceived. A combo of desert and lush forests.

3-Imposing and dangerous. A valley with a beautiful forest with supper tall trees, but here and there some holes leading to the abyss lay hidden beneath the branches.

----------


## Azélor

The candy biome is definitely not suitable for most worlds. It's a very specific theme. In my map, it's an artificial manmade environment.

The idea is to have a gothic/horror themed planet. Think Dracula, Frankenstein and Jack the ripper as the most iconic pieces of the genre.
My inspiration is more toward Lovecraft.

----------


## Bioluminescence

Oooh, so Ravenloft as a biome then?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravenloft

I imagine Ravenloft DMs would love some extra maps with some gothic horror elements to them  :Smile:

----------


## Azélor

I type Ravenloft horror map and this is what I've fond : http://forum.nogoblinsallowed.com/vi...hp?f=21&t=6375
It's pretty cool but these are all interior map, and they are more funny than scary. 

I can't find any convincingly horrific Ravenloft world/regional maps. 
Maybe I can find something by searching for other horror game/movie.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Ah I see... Gothique style. I will do some tiny research and readings before posting ideas but hey, we have our biome number 2! Thanks Azelor for your participation and Bioluminescence also for your interest in this second chapter of the thread! 

If I can just sparkle some interest unto silent readers, how about joining us in imaginating a gothic horror biome in a variety of landscape? Like, how would it look like in a swamp, or in a ravine... Or maybe something entirely different! Lets see some horror gothic ideas... Actually, I might even try to draw a tiny island map for the sake of taking part myself and of learning something I never tried. 

Remember, the idea is to follow what was said about gothic horror.

----------


## Azélor

What about a bioluminescent map? I just had the idea, no idea where it came from. 

I tried that already during the challenge mentionned earlier. Glowing mushrooms.

Basically, it's a map shown during nightime and we just need to find a way to make elements visible even if it is a bit far fetched like an unrealistic light reflection  or overly bright nightsky.

----------


## xeyla

> Mmmm. Thanks Creativetides for your comment.
> 
> Right now I am busy packing stuff because I am moving in 5 days to another city for studies so I will post sporadicaly.
> 
> I agree with you that moisture is important. But what makes mushroom grow is a good question. In order to give some value to this thread, I will try to do some reading and some small research in order to open as many doors as possible to explore
> the idea of a mushroom biome.
> 
> Generally speaking mushrooms are not big. at least not to the point of being a bush size or small tree. But what would they require to grow bigger? What ecosystem would be helping them? I know that in fall, we often have some mushrooms in our yards where leaves tend to fall. Now, we can't have a biome that appear in one season and dies afterwards, wouldn't make sense. I know that we often grow edible mushrooms with horse manure, but unless we plan to have some Godzillas around, there is no way any normal animal would be sufficient enough. Then again, thats FARMING, not natural growth. So certainly some reading on how mushrooms naturally grow will be quite a bonus here. Will do some research on it later.


Actually, the largets living organism on this planet is the Honey Fungus:
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20141...m-in-the-world
"The parasitic and apparently tasty honey fungus not only divides opinions; it is also widely seen as the largest living organism on Earth.

More precisely, a specific honey fungus measuring 2.4 miles (3.8 km) across in the Blue Mountains in Oregon is thought to be the largest living organism on Earth."

So, I'm thinking a fungus biome is totally plausible.

----------


## rdanhenry

Biomes are defined by their plant life for a reason. Plants produce food from sunlight, everything else in the food web builds on that. Remove the plants and everything else dies. To have a true fungal biome, you need to be able to have the fungus feed itself, rather than devour dead/decaying/fecal matter from plants and animals (that in turn get their energy from plants). Fortunately for fantasy world builders, as every pixie taller than a mouse knows, fungi are the most efficient form of life when it comes to absorbing magical energies, even more so than the faerie races themselves.

As for a candy biome, that would be possible with sufficiently high tech, synthesizing sugar and other ingredients from non-living sources using (probably) solar power.

So, magic or magic-like technology can give you new environments.

"Horror" seems like just a modifier for some other environment. You can have a "horror swamp", "horror forest", "horror desert", etc. If you had an entirely undead ecosystem, feeding off magical energies (again), you might have something unique enough to call an "undead biome".

----------


## rdanhenry

> I'm working on a candy biome for the challenge.


Let's all party on the party planet!

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Sadly I won't be as active as desired and maybe this thread will go slower...

I won't be drawing either... University is taking lots of my time.

However, I was still thinking for the horror landscape if spires of rocks would require an ice age scraping the hills to the bone?

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Okay, time to revive this thread. Azelor was curious about gothic horrow biome. I have almost no knowledge about gothic horror so I will have to do some research but first of all, what defines gothic horror and makes it different than the generic horror? I hope you will join me on this adventure!

Now, horror and biome... A horrific landscape is one thing, but how to build a biome with its own vegetation and ecosystem based on gothic horror?

LOL!!! I type "gothic horror cartography" and my first result is a challenge from this wonderful site itself, but back in 2012!
https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=20235

Found another interesting site (which was suggested by one of the memebers of this guild in that same thread you will find with the first link).
https://www.virtualsalt.com/gothic.htm

Now the problem I have is this: biome. I can easily picture a graveyard, a ruined gothic mansion, something the like. Gothic horror is relatively easy if it comes to a building, a dungeon or a location. How in the world can we make a biome out of it? Here is what I think...

-Moutains with whispering holes like in the Badlands.
-swamps with rotting trees.
-boulders with thick moss (I like the idea of mossy stones).
-lots of animals eating from corpses.
-the smell of decay would be great so what could give putrefaction? I mean, if we want some scavengers like ravens and crows...  Maybe the Gothic Horror biome would feed upon another biome! For example, in a climate like Quebec city or Saguenay, you would have a mix or pine forest where the deers reproduce and all but have to cross a certain swamp in order to get there, and some of them fall in some holes filled with mud or something.

----------


## Azélor

Gothic horror should be named neo gothic horror maybe?
It is representative of the Victorian era kind of horror. 
I am not sure what kind of biome that would be. 
An industrial city, a village in disrepair? Steampunk architecture?

----------


## Elterio Delgard

mmmm I will pounder on that but suffice to say you have stirred my interest there. Maybe nature trying to regain control over an industrial area but with all the chemicals it goes haywhire.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

> Gothic horror should be named neo gothic horror maybe?
> It is representative of the Victorian era kind of horror. 
> I am not sure what kind of biome that would be. 
> An industrial city, a village in disrepair? Steampunk architecture?


If I was ask to make a horror biome out from the Lac Saint-Jean, I would say it started with an oil refinery (we don't have oil so let me invent a little...) or mining a strange radioactive energy source but then something would go haywhire in the process of transformation of the raw material into something useable and then a disease would have spread. Dunno, maybe humans would start having cancer or a new illness highly contagious would cause lots of death. With so much dead bodies, the people wouldn't want to bury them in the fear of getting ill and would simply dig collective tombs (which is often the case with great epidemics) and afterwards leave the area. Without any human inhabitants anymore, nature would come back after some decades only to be itself in a first place contaminated and in a second place attracted by the source of contamination. Some may want to have zombies, but I don't like zombies personnaly. I would rather see something coming from the vegetation itself. Dunno...

My best guest Azelor is such a biome would not be native so to speak to the area, but the result of a calamity or a failed experiment. I am no expert but with the vampires and all, I think it starts with a curse, a pact with the devil or sorcery right? A failed magical experiment could be replaced by a failed scientific experiment. A pact with the devil or the sort could be replaced with madness and "mégalomanie".

Horror in itself as an independant biome I cannot think of it unless its a damned area, and by that word I really mean what it means in the dictionnary. Condemn by god/gods/or some kind of power of creation.

----------


## Azélor

Horror could be like Hell maybe. Dungeon and dragon has several planes (other dimensions) and at least 2 of them could be considered like Hell: the Abyss and Baator.
The Abyss contains 666 different layers, each is different. is the realm of demons (I don't know why devils and demons needed their own separate space exactly). 
Baator has 9 different levels. It's the realm of devils.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

> Horror could be like Hell maybe. Dungeon and dragon has several planes (other dimensions) and at least 2 of them could be considered like Hell: the Abyss and Baator.
> The Abyss contains 666 different layers, each is different. is the realm of demons (I don't know why devils and demons needed their own separate space exactly). 
> Baator has 9 different levels. It's the realm of devils.


Mmmm,.. 

Horror can be a vast subject.
Anyone has anything to add in describing a horror biome? I don't want to start talking about another one just yet, it feels like we are barely touching it!

----------


## rdanhenry

Horror biome elements:
Plants that should be dead, but keep on living or at least not properly dying. Trees without leaves that keep slowly growing. Trees covered in masses of fungus, mistletoe, and other growths that are either parasitic or feeders on necrotic wood, but which go on as if nothing were odd. Withered weeds that just stay as withered weeds for years and years. Flowers that dry up, but refuse to drop a single petal.

Plants where the flowers consume what would be their normal pollinators.

An abundance of parasitic life forms.

A lack of decomposers, leaving the dead to not rot quickly and be done, but to lie slowly eroded by inorganic forces.

Eyes, mouths, and other body parts in things that should not have them: Trees, rocks, mud, the doors of houses, fog...

Oh, more fog than the climate should support.

Blood from unnatural sources. Creatures that appear normal, but when cut or butchered, they have no blood.

Undead food chains. So many undead that the only way to sustain the populations is to have undead that feed off the energy of other undead.

Dogs that talk, but with a comedic speech impediment.

Way more tentacles than bestowed along our Earthly evolutionary path.

Creatures with transparent skin.

Human artifacts decay to the point of creepy unpleasantness, but no further. That house of rotting wood and sagging roof and crumbling brickwork? It looked pretty much the same eighty years ago and survived three hurricanes since. Doesn't mean a stair might not give under you, but it isn't going to fall apart if it isn't dramatic and dangerous.

Seeds grow wildly different plants than the ones that produced them. Animals and people give birth to completely different species.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Hi I am back and awake once more after some while gone with studies and work.

Now I have an interesting question... Fissures... How would a biome look like if it was like below sea level and also at the bottom of a ravine wide enough so it ain't just a straight line. Imagine a fissure of several miles square, maybe even 50miles or more. I know this is not a landscape we have on earth, or not that I am aware of, so I would like to know how you would imagine one and where would be the most logical location to have one.

----------


## Azélor

A fissure that is not flooded, it needs to be in a desert. Mars has a few very deep canyons.

----------


## jbgibson

Look up an excellent book series: The Gandalara Cycle - it is set in about that situation, only bigger.  The low-low-lowlands are hundreds of kilometers wide and several thousand long.  The climate the author came up with was *extremely* hot and dry.  Virtually all rainfall above is Virga, evaporating before reaching the valley floor.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Interesting, it would make sense water evaporates yes but how about the underground water source...

----------


## Elterio Delgard

To go back with what Azelor said, I wonder if a gigantic and deep crevasse in the desert would allow hidden streams of water and underground lakes to survive depsite the dry scorching heat. However, if we have such a landscape, what kind of ecosysteme would we find? I wouldn't see mushrooms, maybe some shade bushes and lots of giant insects would make it a plausible option. I wish I had lots of knowledge about those stuffs but sadly I don't and I will admit I may be a little ''buzy & lazy''. If I inspire myself from Terraria, I would see giant ants and desert worm-like creatures living underground and maybe they would be both an essential to maintain the ecosystem healthy by providing numerous grottos and tunnels in which water and vegetation could grow out of the sun's scorching rays. That being said, I would maybe have most of the animals and bugs being nocturnal so they are most active when it is most cool. One thing which could be interesting would be to have giant aloes types of plants, succulants. The lack of light would also make it a quite hostile and dangerous environment for humans even though they could bring torches. Last thing we want is to run out of fuel and then oops pitch black and dangerous pits all around. Also, with ants and worms, I would also imagine the fissure having quite the labyrinth.

----------


## XCali

What a Crystal Spires Biome. 
A place filled with growing crystals. I feel the heart of such a biome would be the most dangerous as there could be creatures that so adapted to the growing crystals that they have become part of this ever expanding crystaline area.
The types of caves you would find here would also be very different.
Anyway something I thought about.  :Razz:

----------


## Azélor

Put the crevasse at a high latitude. High enough that the Sun only lit it at the Zenith, for a few hours at most, assuming a small axial tilt. 

And yes, Earth has large quantities of water deep in the crust and even in the core. 

Organisms living under the surface might have low oxygen or more likely none at all. This greatly limits the number of species that could live there. Mostly bacteria and small organisms but Im no biologist so I could be wrong. 

Also, a desert does not need to be hot, as long as water is scarce. Mars is a good example of this. Its cold and the planet will be at the closest its been for 60 000 years the 27th of July, so Its a good time to look at it up close.

----------


## kuleenvid

I would imagine lots of fern type plants growing. SO maybe some edible wild leaves.

----------


## kuleenvid

it would make sense water evaporates yes but how about the underground water source...

----------

